# Transporting red hot metal....



## YYCHM (May 17, 2021)

@Chicken lights you ever do this?

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/transporting_redhot_steel_plates.mp4


----------



## Chicken lights (May 17, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights you ever do this?
> 
> https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/transporting_redhot_steel_plates.mp4


Nope, my loads are usually hot but not that hot


----------



## Dabbler (May 18, 2021)

cool - er hot.....


----------



## Hacker (May 18, 2021)

They can't be going very fast or far with those as the load is not secured.


----------

